# A day with the Subritzky's



## nuuumannn (Oct 4, 2012)

Don Subritzky is a collector of aircraft who has been active for years in New Zealand. He's acquired quite a hoard of bits and pieces and the weekend of the Mosquito event a group of enthusiasts went to visit his place north of Auckland. We were in for a surprise; he has the kinds of sheds that all aviation fans want (the 'bloke's shed' is a bit of an icon in New Zealand - your testosterone fuelled indulgences are reflected in what's kept in your 'bloke's shed' ).

The visit began with some guest speakers, including this guy (whose name I forget - even though I talked with him later on) who had flown Beauforts, Beaufighters and Mosquitos during the war. This picture also gives an indication of the size of the rarest beast the Subritzky's have in their possession - the world's last surviving Vickers Vincent.












In his sheds, Don has no less than three Hawker Hinds in various states of undress


























Prop data plate






Traditional Hawker wing spar






The second Hind






Anson, Vampire and assorted bits and pieces, including a Westland Scout and a Packard V-1650 Merlin in this shed






Westland Wapiti propeller






More to come...


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 4, 2012)

The third shed at the Subritzky's had the most important items in the collection that day; the buffet table and barbeque, but this gives an idea of what else is in there.






The discovery of the Airspeed Oxford came from one of those apocryphal stories about an old aeroplane lying about for years undisturbed in a shed.





















There is also an ex-RNZN Westland Wasp helicopter squeezed in behind the Oxbox. The Meteor NF.11. he used to have a complete Spitfire LF.XVIe, but sold it to a Chinese trust - it's now in a museum in Beijing.






Fairey Battle cockpit section






Yet another Hind
















Next, the Vincent...


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 4, 2012)

Gosh! It's a big bugger...


























Inside the fuselage looking forward towards the bomb aimer's position.





















To think that the Vincent was the most modern bomber that the RNZAF was equipped with at the outbreak of WW2 until the arrival of Lockheed Hudsons in 1941!

Our visit was a real eye-opener, not just because of the aircraft in the collection, but also because I got to meet some real characters, including a bloke restoring a Bristol Beaufort to flying condition in Australia. I hope you enjoyed my photos.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 4, 2012)

Some shed!


----------



## A4K (Oct 5, 2012)

FANTASTIC pics Grant -thanks!!! 

Never knew he had an Oxford either!... And PLEASE tell me that Battle cockpit section is the RNZAFs instructional airframe...!!!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 5, 2012)

Man that Vickers Vincent looks like a Vildebeast to these uneducated eyes! Great find!


----------



## A4K (Oct 5, 2012)

Same bird with a torpedo! (Or is it the other way round?!)


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 5, 2012)

> (Or is it the other way round?!0


 Yep, Vildebeest was the torpedo bomber, the Vincent was the day bomber, although the RNZAF never used their Vildes for torpedo work, both were used for general reconnaissance. As for the Fairey Battle, not sure if it was the instructional airframe or not, although it's likely.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 5, 2012)

What a place - great pics Grant! 
I would never have thought that a Vincent was still around, some rare beastie that one. And a Beaufort being restored to flying condition - I'm living at the wrong end of the World !!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2012)

Great shots! That is some "man shed"!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 5, 2012)

Gnomey said:


> Great shots! That is some "man shed"!


What we would all give for a "Man shed" that cool...


Wheels


----------



## Anirban (Nov 29, 2012)

The cockpit photo is that of the only surviving Vickers Vincent or one of the Hawker Hind ? I need to know because I want to post the image of the Vickers Vincent cockpit to a IL2 Sturmovik: 1946 ( PC game) modders forum. They have built a Vickers Vildebeest simulated aircraft but has the cockpit of a Typhoon. !!!!! 

Need to caution them immediately. 

The modders forum SAS Index

Also is there any way to contact Mr. Don Subritzky ? I need a better cockpt photo of either one of the Hawker Hind or the Vicker's Vincent.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 29, 2012)

Pure gold....

Jeff


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 29, 2012)

Great stuff Nuuumannn. Seeing the stripped down frames reminds me of CCheese's builds.

Geo


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 29, 2012)

Beyond words! That is just to much. Thanks for sharing the photos Grant. That is IMPRESSIVE!


----------

